# String ab bestimmten Zeichen löschen



## Roos (1 Juli 2011)

Hallo Kollegen,

leider bin ich was Visual Basic angeht noch nicht so fit, da ich es gerade erst am lernen bin, daher bin ich auf eure mithilfe angewiesen.

ich habe folgendes problem:
Ich lese eine csv datei aus. Der gelieferte String sieht wie folgt aus:
    StillständeDB4.Stopp1;6/30/2011 12:45:07 PM 
Ich bin aber nur an dem Teil hinter dem ";" interessiert.
Also sollte der String für meine Verwendung so aussehen: 
     6/30/2011 12:45:07 PM

Jetzt das Problem... Je nach Uhrzeit und Datum ändert sich die Länge des Strings hinter des ";"
Hat von euch einer eine Idee wie ich den String immer inclusive ";" abschneiden kann unabhängig wie lange der Folgestring ist?


Hier sind mal meien Ansätze. ich hoffe ich lag nicht 100% daneben.


```
Try
            Excel1.Workbooks.Open("C:\Storage Card USB\30-06-2011 15.46.csv") '(TextBox1.text)
            StringExcel1 = Excel1.Range("A5").Value()
            StringTmp1 = StringExcel1.IndexOf(";")
            Label17.Text = Microsoft.VisualBasic.Right(StringExcel1, StringTmp1 - 1)
        Catch ex As Exception
            MessageBox.Show("Datei nicht vorhanden.")
        Finally
            Excel1.Application.Quit()
        End Try
```
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und Ideen.

Gruß Roos


----------



## vierlagig (1 Juli 2011)

öhm, nimm doch Split() 

http://msdn.microsoft.com/de-de/library/6x627e5f(v=vs.80).aspx


----------



## Voxe (1 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

eine CSV-Datei, ist doch eine ASCII-Datei, wobei die Infos duch Semikolon oder Komma getrennt werden.

Also die Datei zeilenweise einlesen (ohne Excel-Komponenten), und die Zeilen, die ja dann ein String sind, nach dem Semikolon durchsuchen.

Oder die Länge des Strings mit Length(string) abfragen. Deine Datum ist ja immer gleichlang, als kannst du berechnen was du wegstreichst.

Gruß


----------



## Roos (1 Juli 2011)

Hallo Kollegen,

vielen Dank für eure schnelle Hilfe ich habe es jetzt mit Split gemacht.
eine sehr einfache lösung wie ich finde.

Vielen Dank,
Gruß Roos


----------



## vierlagig (1 Juli 2011)

Roos schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> 
> vielen Dank für eure schnelle Hilfe ich habe es jetzt mit Split gemacht.
> eine sehr einfache lösung wie ich finde.
> ...



und warum bekommt voxe dann das danke? 
[edit]ah, nachgebessert[/edit]


----------



## Jochen Kühner (1 Juli 2011)

Roos schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> 
> vielen Dank für eure schnelle Hilfe ich habe es jetzt mit Split gemacht.
> eine sehr einfache lösung wie ich finde.
> ...



Das kann natürlich Probleme geben, wenn der Text eines Feldes selbst ein ; enthält, aber dafür gequotet ist.

Dafür gibts dann was bei Codeproject: http://www.codeproject.com/KB/database/CsvReader.aspx


----------



## Voxe (1 Juli 2011)

Grins,

ich hoffe ich habe mir mein Danke nicht erschlichen, sondern das es für die knappe CSV-Erklärung gedacht ist. (Comma Separated Value). Wobei es meist ein Semikolon bei ASCII ist und ein Komma bei Unicode.

Obwohl mein Beitrag, eigentlich von den Excel-Geschichten abbringen sollte. Ich denke dafür ist es mit Kanonen auf Spatzen geschossen. 

Gruß


----------

